# Cubicle feeds



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

It’s been a while since I’ve done them. 

I’m trying to figure out the color configuration on these whips. Ones I’ve done in the past have had a variety of colored conductors with a corresponding white neutral and color stripe. 

This one is confusing ?

Only thing I can think of is 
Red/red white 
Black/white
Blue/pink 

Or could there be a shared neutral here ? 

And why an IG??














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Double check -- but:

Black, Red, Blue, White, Solid Green -- 3 phases -- note that the White is an over-sized neutral. 

#10 in a sea of #12.

Iso Green + Red-White + Pink ==> ground, 2nd (isolated) neutral, clean hot -- could be feed thru an isolating transformer.

BUT...

You have to confirm this by toning.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

The last cubicles I did had a tag on the whips showing the circuitry????


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

This company has relocated to a new building, pre-installed furniture, didn’t see any labels anywhere. 

Cubicles are small.... computer, printer , phone. I definitely don’t need all these circuits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Oversized neutrals are common with such furniture whips. ( At least everyone I've touched. )

This whip is typical -- though the colors look like they came from Miami Vice.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I had this setup recently and it was pink, black, white for one set. And red, blue, white/red for the other. Check it with a meter to be sure.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There is no standard that all the cubicle manufacturers follow, in fact I don't think they even follow the same standard between model lines from the same manufacturer. 

For example here is one from Herman Miller:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

There is no standard. Just ring them out. Making a thread about it probably takes longer than ringing them out.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The power bus has all the circuits in it, the receptacles are labeled A,B,C,D or 1,2,3,4. You can move them around from cubicle to cubicle to balance the load. Facts are facts and women run space heaters in cubes. If a breaker keeps tripping on circuit "2" because multiple space heaters on it, just swap the receptacle for a "3" and no wiring changes needed. If you follow the guide splatz posted.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

eddy current said:


> There is no standard. Just ring them out. Making a thread about it probably takes longer than ringing them out.



Similar issue, some of the guys on the crew try and call me to ask a question they could figure out themselves just as fast if they only stopped to think....


I think my tone when I answer the phone and hear their question tells them all they need to know...


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I wasn’t sure if there was standard or common wiring for this. 

it’s an easy test, some of my questions are to help with estimates. I’ll have multiple photos on my phone to estimate and later realize I didn’t get enough information for the job for various reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

Having done oh, about a gazillion of these, I'd say red, black, blue, neutral, one set, general use, orange and white/orange i.g. and if one green is identified it will go with the i.g. Now, if there's actually an proper i.g. circuit in the ceiling remains to be seen.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kawicrash said:


> Having done oh, about a gazillion of these, I'd say red, black, blue, neutral, one set, general use, orange and white/orange i.g. and if one green is identified it will go with the i.g. Now, if there's actually an proper i.g. circuit in the ceiling remains to be seen.


But those are not the colours the OP has. He has a pink and a white w/ red stripe. 

Yes I also have seen many as you describe, but there is no standard.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

My best bet is just ring out that bloody thing and due there is NO standard conductor colors format is showen at all so use one example what splatz posted

that what I ran into they are few different verison of it and once you ring it out then you can mark it down to know which way it run. and yuh expected in triphase format which it kinda common but if you have single phase source at the location you may want to change it around a little to get the balancing on the conductors.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

*Rest assured*

No matter how you hook it up, the girls in the office are guaranteed to plug their space heaters into the most highly loaded circuits. :biggrin:


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

Cow said:


> eddy current said:
> 
> 
> > There is no standard. Just ring them out. Making a thread about it probably takes longer than ringing them out.
> ...





eddy current said:


> Kawicrash said:
> 
> 
> > Having done oh, about a gazillion of these, I'd say red, black, blue, neutral, one set, general use, orange and white/orange i.g. and if one green is identified it will go with the i.g. Now, if there's actually an proper i.g. circuit in the ceiling remains to be seen.
> ...


 I'm sure the red just looks pink in the picture, and the white is definitely an orange stripe for the IG cct.
My brother-in-law owns an office furniture company. I've probably done more than a gazillion....

http://goodworksinc.ca/index.html


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Kawicrash said:


> I'm sure the red just looks pink in the picture, and the white is definitely an orange stripe for the IG cct.
> My brother-in-law owns an office furniture company. I've probably done more than a gazillion....
> 
> http://goodworksinc.ca/index.html



Why would they use a #10 neutral for just one #12 hot? I had these exact same colors just a few months ago, October I think. Pink, black, and white was one set. Red, blue, white/red was the other set.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kawicrash said:


> I'm sure the red just looks pink in the picture, and the white is definitely an orange stripe for the IG cct.
> My brother-in-law owns an office furniture company. I've probably done more than a gazillion....
> 
> http://goodworksinc.ca/index.html


Yeah, well I have dove 2 gazillion!!! Jk :vs_laugh:

Seriously though, I have seen them with pink, orange, red, blue, black, purple, all black with numbers. I have seen them with only one circuit, with 3 circuits, with 5 circuits, one whip with three separate isolated ground circuits......the list goes on and on. Point being, there is no standard


----------

